# Great prices and good quality if you don't need brand name glass.



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

I have bought 3 pieces from this site www.dhgate.com 2 have arrived and I'm waiting on the 3 one. The first 2 pieces I saved almost $150 over buying local. My 3 piece is a knock off and cost me $70 and is $420 for the real one. The reviews are what you need to read before you buy.

You can get nice glass and save a lot of money just thought I'd share since I've had good luck
Positive vibes Stank


----------



## yarddog (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks,  saved this to my fav's. Will check into it more in the am when I am less stoned. So far prices look good for my tastes.


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 10, 2015)

Prices look awesome. Is that a US or UK site? How long did shipping take for your orders? Doesn't look like they accept Paypal.

EDIT: Looks like most of it is shipped from China and takes a long time (which is no problem for me). I love this one http://www.dhgate.com/product/creat...glass-smoking/193190450.html#s1-0-1|935168437


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 11, 2015)

whoa!  

a PAX for $70 ??

http://www.dhgate.com/product/elect...t/192610687.html?recinfo=4,6,1#cps-1-5|null:6

the "too good to be true" alarm is going off in my head!
:48:


oh-my! 

View attachment coolpipe.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 11, 2015)

Who know....is the Pax really worth the kind of money that they charge?  Or are they just selling the name?  What justifies it costing so much?  It could be like Bubble Bags.  I never had enough money to buy the original Bubble Bags and could never understand why in the world they were priced so high--we are talking a bit of nylon and silk screen and some pretty simple sewing.  I bought bags off E-Bay years ago and I have been perfectly happy with my "no-name"  bags and they have lasted a long time.

I will check out the web site when I have more time.  Thanks, Stank--I love bargain hunting!


----------



## Locked (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I took a chance and ordered something.  I wont be too surprised if I it showing up broken if at all.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

You guys are funny.
It's a middle man site from china to protect you the buyer. If it shows up broken you will get another one. My last bong came bubble rapped crazy then inside a box that was bubble wrapped then put into another box. The prices are cheap because it is wholesale price. You need to read reviews of customers and use a bit of common sense. Some sellers take the pic to make it look bigger then you read it's only 10mm very small. If you go buy pic you will get burned. Another trick is first pic is a real rotor bong the next 5 pics are what you will be sent.

I ordered my bong jan 5 so let's see how long it takes. I also bought a whip it cracker for laughing gas .


----------



## MR1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Lots of clones on that site, so be carefull, the pax they have probably has a cheaper battery and electronics than the real one, but some clones can be good.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yup the clones are of good quality as long as you read the reviews you will be fine View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421000917.645931.jpg

Can't wait for this to show up. Mobious started making special labels to stop fakes


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought some glass of another sight and they were "out of stock" so they had it shipped direct from (china) manufacturer.  
BEST packing EVER!  
I could have thrown it @ a brick wall and it would have been fine.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

Sure hope it doesn't take a month.
Hamster what did you order?


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Sure hope it doesn't take a month.
> Hamster what did you order?



I believe it was this one>>>http://www.dhgate.com/product/10-qu...e-bong-with/199786497.html#s1-14-7|2279485006


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 13, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> I believe it was this one>>>http://www.dhgate.com/product/10-qu...e-bong-with/199786497.html#s1-14-7|2279485006



Very nice choice. If you like yours, I may order one. Sorry for using you as a ....dare I say it to a Hamster..... Guinea pig. LOL


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 13, 2015)

He will get it just gonna take a month on the slow boat lol. 
Still haven't seen mine


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 13, 2015)

I have ordered stuff from China and received it in 7 or 8 days. Some stuff took a month. A few items never arrived.

I just bought 30 hygrometers. $1 from China. $4 from USA seller. Exact same item. No problem. My crop doesn't come in for a month so I can wait. $30 vs $120.

China is not all bad. Just a little risky unless you do it right.


----------



## Locked (Jan 13, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> Very nice choice. If you like yours, I may order one. Sorry for using you as a ....dare I say it to a Hamster..... Guinea pig. LOL



haha...no problem


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Who know....is the Pax really worth the kind of money that they charge?  Or are they just selling the name?  What justifies it costing so much?  It could be like Bubble Bags.  I never had enough money to buy the original Bubble Bags and could never understand why in the world they were priced so high--we are talking a bit of nylon and silk screen and some pretty simple sewing.


I think the Pax is worth it. It's build so solid and has a 10 year warranty as well.

As for the generic bubble bags I have heard most leak at the seams. I have noticed this to be true if you squeeze the bag (at least with mine)


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

Joe420Camel said:


> whoa!
> 
> a PAX for $70 ??
> 
> ...


Obviously a fake but I heard some work just as good. Plus you don's get the warranty.


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

I myself am getting this rig.

http://www.dhgate.com/product/new-r...s/213675357.html?recinfo=4,8,2#cps-2-5|null:8


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

No the pax is not worth $280 my buddy just bought one and we used it after school. It was designed by college kids then a million air gave them money and marketed it. The only good thing about it is the size how stealth if is. Vape is HOT

Buy a solo $150 if that's to big they have a new small model
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421329945.843441.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

The pax is made in china. So these fakes are probaly very very close.

My fake mobious is bomb


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

lol its 250 not 280 and The vapor setting can be changed (red being the hottest and the vapor is only 'hot' when you draw too hard). As for the solo the sole reason I didn't get it is because I don't want to look like I'm smoking crack when im in public. Not mention theres always a chance the stem will break being its glass. Not with the pax. I have dropped it many of times and not even a scratch. I guess thats what you can expect from American engineering.


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

I see deadkndy fell for the pax hype. In Canada it's $280 Thanks. The pax does not have a stem to cool the vape it is hot I've used it. Yes all the cool crack heads drop $150 for a solo . You kill me. It's ok your a pax fan boy I'm not. 

I'm also able to not break my 2 glass stems that came with my solo. If I did it's $10 to replace . So my solo is bigger and has a glass stem that can break but is needed to cool the smoke. I can buy 2 solo for the price of a pax.

Today after class my buddy's pax was dead from the cold in his car my solo vaped right up.  If you do own a pax read the back designed in San Fran assembled in china


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421354071.962280.jpg


This is the new solo way smaller kills the pax


----------



## deadkndys (Jan 15, 2015)

Are you calming the Solo is built better then the Pax do you have any evidence to back this up besides "my friends didn't work because he left it in his cold car".

And yes sucking on a glass tube 15 ft away sort of looks like someone smoking crack,speed,etc. (have you even seen a crack/speed pipe before? lol)

So parts CAN break on the Solo you are saying? Hmm bummer like I said I can drop my pax and not worry about breaking a part then having to order a new one.

Face it the Pax is far superior to the solo. 

As for your "fanboy" comment is that a little hypocritical being you are obviously a "Solo fanboy"?

lmfao. I'm over this.

Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes the stem isn't attached to a $150 device with a crack head smoking.  I'm not claiming they are built any better then one another I'm saying the vape quality is way better from the solo as well as the battery life. The only downside is it's big but the new solo model is small. Yes Glass breaks it's life. 

Face it you fell for the hype and fell for the " iPhone of vapes" only thing it has going for it is it's size. Just wait till you on off mouth piece switch starts sticking.

Yup I'm a fan of the solo and a boy.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 15, 2015)

Stank, we're each allowed/entitled to our own opinions.

Calling someone a fanboi and/or saying they "fell for the hype" is flat-out disrespectful.

Every 2nd post I read of yours your attacking, criticizing or putting others down.
You may *think* you know better or are smarter than another but how about just keeping it to yourself?
:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Man so sensitive 
I'm stating what I think is best just like he is. You don't have to read my post you can block me. Deadkndy is a big boy I'm sure he doesn't need you to step in. 

Your stating you oppion about how is should be quiet. Hmmm sounds like what I'm doing. You just don't like the way I do it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

My bong is sitting at the post office that's 45 min from me. So looks like it is gonna take 2 weeks from china I expect it by Tuesday the latest. Can't wait to see this clone


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 18, 2015)

My 2 cents worth on this subject. Did my research, read a ton of reviews and decided to buy the Arizer Solo. Not sorry one bit over this purchase. Have used it daily for 2 1/2 years, only broke 1 mouthpiece. Only drawback was it`s size, but it looks like the new model solves that. I use the Solo at least 6-12 times a day, times 2 1/2 years, equals a satisfied customer. Did have to replace the battery a month ago, cost $10. Later. Peace.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bong showed up today and if my hate club takes any piece of advise from me is this bong is AWESOME for the $$$
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421699532.017384.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421699543.078467.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421699551.875860.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421699572.002896.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421699590.751666.jpg


This took 2 weeks to get to me from china and was $70 CDN. It stacks bubbles like crazy only a Real stereo matrix would be better. I am very happy. The quality is 4 out of 5 . If you look closely perc is off set. It is still a china glass but is very nice china glass. In my area $70 would get you a basic china beaker bong no perc.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2015)

Got home to a package from China. I took pics of the box, how it was wrapped and the piece itself.  Anytime I order anything from China I am wary and just hope something shows up at all. Had a couple times where that happened. So I was surprised at what i got. Solid piece that was well packed, and I am a UPS driver so I know a bit about packing stuff to survive the beating these boxes take.  A steal for the money. I will be ordering a bigger piece or two soon. Told the wife we might be collecting Bongs and pipes for a while.     Wife already told me I can only touch it to use it. I am not allowed to clean it or carry it around the house. I have broken so many pieces it is sad. That is why I switched to an Acrylic Bong.    Will get pics up in a bit. Took a good rip off it an I am toast right now.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice Bong stank.   Now that I know the stuff is legit and they pack it well I will be getting something nice like that.    Good stuff for sure.


----------



## Locked (Jan 20, 2015)

Okay pics.

View attachment 20150120_183816.jpg


View attachment 20150120_183844.jpg


View attachment 20150120_183857.jpg


View attachment 20150120_184000.jpg


View attachment 20150120_184014.jpg


View attachment 20150120_184056.jpg


View attachment 20150120_184347.jpg


View attachment 20150120_184425.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Stank,
Does the new Solo work as well as the original one does ? 
A cheap place to buy nice glass ? 
Just means ya buy more. He, he, he.
Later. Peace.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 20, 2015)

Good lookin` little bong ya got there.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes performance wise yes. It comes with 2 battery's so the battery life is not the same. The only up side is it's size and downfall is battery life yooper.

Glad you got your piece. I got a semi nasty email from the seller cause I gave him 4 out 5 stars. The perc was tilted and it looks like it had a chip they filled . It works awesome and that doesn't affect performance but like I told the seller it's not 5 star but is 4 star. I'm gonna be ordering more stuff as well.

Still waiting on my " whip it" cracker . Hope is doesn't show up with a customs note


----------



## Hackerman (Jan 24, 2015)

Well, I couldn't stand to let you guys have all the fun so I stopped by to see my buddy today at the local head shop to see what kind of percolators he had.

This guy has been in business for 46 years. And, I have done business with him most of those. LOL When I was a hippie and made leather belts and bags, I used to sell them to him and he would sell them at the head shop. Awesome guy. He introduced me to Tommy Chong of Cheech and Chong. That was a big deal back in those days. LOL

I'm sure he felt bad selling me this $40 perc for $100. LOL

As I was leaving, we were talking old time stuff about the "good old days" and he asked about Mrs. Hackerman and jumped to say, "You can't go home without something for the misses." LOL He knows she likes red so he grabbed this little red glass pipe with a cute little case and tossed it in the bag with a smile.

Between that and getting to visit with his dog, Sir Booger it was a fun trip.

The pipe is kind of cool. The hit is a little too soft for me. I am used to the harsh bubbling of the bong and this was a little light. 

He told me to fill it to just above the percolator/honeycomb (whatever it's called) but I'm sure he has no clue because he's been "dry" for decades. LOL

I added more water and I like it a little better. I just need to get used to it. I put a few grams of hash through it so far and it's OK, I guess. The bowl has to go. There's a pretty good choice of bowls available.

I am going to check out that site again. You guys had pretty good luck. Maybe third will be the charm. Yours looks more complex, and better quality than mine.... for a lot less.

Toke on, friends.  

View attachment percolator.jpg


View attachment percolator2.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 24, 2015)

I love my Pax.  If yours is getting too hot try cleaning it, adding a little bit of lube and turn the setting down.  

I'm a busy mom of 3 kids so stealth was very important as was ease of use.  

I've dropped mine a few times and the lid pops off but no scratches here either.

I'd be curious to know how well a $70 pax works.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 17, 2015)

Well, I guess no luck is better than bad luck..... LOL

So, I'm all stoned last night and I get on DHGate and I order a couple items. After ordering, I get a notice that it's Chinese New Year and the entire country is off until Feb 24th. LOL So, no orders get processed and nothing gets shipped until the 25th.

I guess I picked the wrong time to order. LOL

I got one of these... (although, I'll bet it's not a a real TAG)







and, one of these...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice hacker man I use my bong daily love it. Mine is a fake mobious 
Wish I could find this
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424205888.093812.jpg


----------

